

PSA: If haven't watched the YC startup class videos, you should - cjbarber


======
cjbarber
Original title, shortened due to 80 char limit

PSA: If you're starting a company and you haven't watched the YC startup class
videos, you should.

------
bramgg
Or do what I did: download them as audio files onto your phone and listen to
them on the go. I never felt I was missing much by not having visuals and it
makes for great dog-walking material.

------
gs7
The videos are here:
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/)

------
elmar
You really should watch them all, the quality varies a little from very good
to great.

